# ICE PEARL and online paint deals?



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Has anyone worked with ice pearl if so how does it cover im not a painter so do you just mix this shit inthe clear like you woudl flake and would 1 oz do a whole impala top to bottom inside out??? and is there any places online to get a good deal or cheaper than the local paint store to buy PPG products??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you have to shoot ice pearl like an actual pearl, even though it looks like a flake, if you dont it will blotch and streak. as far as coverage, well that depends on what type of coverage you want, i think 2 or 3 ounces would probably be better. ice pearl is the type of shit that looks better the more you put. 

the best prices on ice pearl are at kustomshop.com, i think they call it crystal pearl, its their own line. and its like 1/4 the price of what hok sells. i didnt even know ppg made that shit :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 9 2009, 11:52 PM~12959643
> *you have to shoot ice pearl like an actual pearl, even though it looks like a flake, if you dont it will blotch and streak. as far as coverage, well that depends on what type of coverage you want, i think 2 or 3 ounces would probably be better. ice pearl is the type of shit that looks better the more you put.
> 
> the best prices on ice pearl are at kustomshop.com, i think they call it crystal pearl, its their own line. and its like 1/4 the price of what hok sells. i didnt even know ppg made that shit :dunno:
> *


They dont but thats what base and clear im using do you know if that crystal pearl is compatable with ppg??


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2009, 12:52 AM~12959643
> *
> the best prices on ice pearl are at kustomshop.com, i think they call it crystal pearl, its their own line. and its like 1/4 the price of what hok sells. i didnt even know ppg made that shit :dunno:
> *


HELL THATS CHEAP .... GOT ME THINGING ABOUT A quick summer paint job instead of primer while waiting for next fall......... :0 :0 a gallon of black and a couple jars of green .......


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2009, 02:12 AM~12959780
> *They dont but thats what base and clear im using do you know if that crystal pearl is compatable with ppg??
> *



its just a pearl/flake, just mix it in some clear

or better yet, mix it in some dbc500


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2009, 12:41 AM~12959873
> *its just a pearl/flake, just mix it in some clear
> 
> or better yet, mix it in some dbc500
> *


I have heard of some product reacting with other as in not compatable i contected that web sight to see thatnks for the link/info funny thing is i have looked at that web sight a few times before but just their tool side LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

i oreded a a 4oz jar to do my cadillac with...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 10 2009, 03:32 PM~12962827
> *i oreded a a 4oz jar to do my cadillac with...
> *


just 1?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 10 2009, 11:32 AM~12962827
> *i oreded a a 4oz jar to do my cadillac with...
> *


Do you have pics?? either of done car or pics of product


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

kustom shop ice pearl is dope i used a lil bit on a roof i painted and now the owner wants more on it


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 10 2009, 03:32 PM~12963950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i can get you a pic of the product in the mrning when i get to the shop.. i havent sprayed it yet that wont happen untill early april


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 10 2009, 03:36 PM~12965044
> *up thats all ill need
> 
> i can get you a pic of the product in the mrning when i get to the shop.. i havent sprayed it yet that wont happen untill early april
> *


Ok cool thanks i didnt see a 4oz jar on the sigth did you get it form them and how much was it????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ice pearl is over rated on this site....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2009, 05:38 PM~12965071
> *Ok cool thanks i didnt see a 4oz jar on the sigth did you get it form them and how much was it????
> *


 got it on ebay, acutally i bought 2 2 0z jars but... and i paid 30 each
genuie HOK product


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2009, 05:38 PM~12965071
> *Ok cool thanks i didnt see a 4oz jar on the sigth did you get it form them and how much was it????
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2009, 01:52 AM~12959643
> *i didnt even know ppg made that shit :dunno:
> *


They do,it's called liquid crystal,it's extremely expensive though,looks great in the sun,my 61 coupe is going "key lime"(for the most part).


----------



## THENEGRO (Jan 6, 2007)

is that also known as crushed glass


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Please post up pics of cars with ice pearls on them really looking for blue but ill look at any thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2009, 08:21 PM~13254850
> *looks good in the sun :biggrin:
> *


PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 11 2009, 09:42 PM~13255143
> *PICS? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: let me get the sun on it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2009, 09:03 PM~13255502
> *:yes: let me get the sun on it
> *


You have Blue??? and what color base? and how about pics tomorrow LOL
Tonight
Mar 11


Partly Cloudy

N/A
44°

10%





High not valid after 2pm
Thu
Mar 12


Partly Cloudy

71°
48°

10%



71°F

Fri
Mar 13


Sunny

73°
50°

0%



73°F

Sat
Mar 14


Partly Cloudy

72°
45°

0%



72°F

Sun
Mar 15


Mostly Sunny

71°
50°

10%



71°F

Mon
Mar 16


Sunny

80°
55°

0%



80°F

Tue
Mar 17


Sunny

83°
54°

0%



83°F

Wed
Mar 18


Mostly Sunny

78°
52°

0%



78°F

Thu
Mar 19


Partly Cloudy

77°
49°

0%



77°F

Fri
Mar 20


Sunny

75°
51°

0%



75°F


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have some blue ice pearl they didnt use all of or dont need all of the can sell me so i can do some testeing instead of buying a whole jar and maybe not useing it lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 12 2009, 09:43 AM~13258456
> *Anybody have some blue ice pearl they didnt use all of or dont need all of the can sell me so i can do some testeing instead of  buying a whole jar and maybe not useing it lol
> *


Just buy some,you won free z's,$50 won't kill you.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

blue ice on top of burple......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i'll post a video of the jambs in the sun in a bit


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

jambs sprayed and in the sun  

View My Video


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 12 2009, 09:40 AM~13259716
> *Just buy some,you won free z's,$50 won't kill you.
> *


I spent like 600-700 in all of the raffles i entered to get them its still a DEAL and find me some house of color blue ice pearl for $50 ill buy it and switchcraft tight video except for your DOME SHADOW blocking the sun :biggrin: LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 13 2009, 01:05 AM~13262961
> *I spent like 600-700 in all of the raffles i entered to get them its still a DEAL and find me some house of color blue ice pearl  for $50 ill buy it and switchcraft tight video except for your DOME SHADOW blocking the sun  :biggrin: LOL
> *




lol i have a video of it right after i sprayed it but it took too long to upload it so i cancelled it.......

i know my dome was in the way lol i just wanted you to get an idea what it looks like in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 13 2009, 07:30 AM~13269118
> *lol i have a video of it right after i sprayed it but it took too long to upload it so i cancelled it.......
> 
> i know my dome was in the way lol i just wanted you to get an idea what it looks like in the sun :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 12 2009, 06:05 PM~13262961
> *I spent like 600-700 in all of the raffles i entered to get them its still a DEAL and find me some house of color blue ice pearl  for $50 ill buy it and switchcraft tight video except for your DOME SHADOW blocking the sun  :biggrin: LOL
> *


 its only a 1/2 oz. .... i found/bought my 2oz jar for 40shipped... but here ya go if ya just wanna shoot sum test panels..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-2-Oz-ICE-...omotiveQ5fTools


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 13 2009, 07:21 PM~13275425
> *its only a 1/2 oz. .... i found/bought my 2oz jar for 40shipped... but here ya go if ya just wanna shoot sum test panels..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-2-Oz-ICE-...omotiveQ5fTools
> *


 :0  :biggrin: thanks


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2009, 01:52 AM~12959643
> *you have to shoot ice pearl like an actual pearl, even though it looks like a flake, if you dont it will blotch and streak. as far as coverage, well that depends on what type of coverage you want, i think 2 or 3 ounces would probably be better. ice pearl is the type of shit that looks better the more you put.
> 
> the best prices on ice pearl are at kustomshop.com, i think they call it crystal pearl, its their own line. and its like 1/4 the price of what hok sells. i didnt even know ppg made that shit :dunno:
> *



ive used it quit a bit it covers pretty well depending on the base color , but ut is expensive . the last time i bought some it was $80 for a small jar. 
i wouldnt put it in your clear i would mix it in a mid coat clear ( a clear basecoat) and spray it that way , then put youre regular clear on top .


----------



## THENEGRO (Jan 6, 2007)

do u think the ice blue pearl would look good over a white base coat. and how much would i need to do a 4 door caprice. any help would be appreciated


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 13 2009, 11:59 PM~13276379
> *:0    :biggrin: thanks
> *


id store it in plastic bags.


even if you dont take the top off, that shit goes everywhere.




















you should get some of this...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 08:40 AM~13324666
> *id store it in plastic bags.
> even if you dont take the top off, that shit goes everywhere.
> 
> ...


 i need that gold ice....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

you need pics all these are ICE PEARLS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 07:40 AM~13324666
> *id store it in plastic bags.
> even if you dont take the top off, that shit goes everywhere.
> 
> ...


I know it goes everywhere thats the tight part LOL and what is that stuff?? im somewhat new to this custom repaint stuff :biggrin: LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 08:40 AM~13324666
> *id store it in plastic bags.
> even if you dont take the top off, that shit goes everywhere.
> 
> ...



what colors murano do you have i need some for my car!!1 if your willing to sell t to me or atleast just a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13331777
> *you need pics all these are ICE PEARLS
> 
> 
> ...


What pearls on what base???


----------

